# Hot Laps around St. Pete's in an R8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a video we think you'll like. The local St. Petersburg Fox affiliate Fox 13 videotaped some hot laps around the street course set up for this weekend's ALMS race in St. Petersburg. Click the link below and ride along.
http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/m...1.1.1


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Hot Laps around St. Pete's in an R8 ([email protected])*

hot damn...

I hope they do this at LRP


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Curious about the driver, her name is Alison but anybody else know more about her?


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

Wow!







I *really* hope I can drive the R8 someday.


----------

